# Do I have a Vitus 979 or 992?



## theBody (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought a well-maintained Vitus bike off CL. How do I tell whether I bought a 979 or 992? I'm keeping the bike, regardless, but I'm just curious...

The seller got the bike as a many-hands-hand-me-down, didn't know anything about it, and wanted to switch to mountain biking. The decals were scratched off long-ago. I can get photos later tomorrow.

Specs:
Size 56cm
It's a rose/pink/translucent red color
internal cable routing for the rear brake
full Shimano RX100
indexed DT shifters
drive-side crankarm + spider are one piece
Shimano HG chain
Shimano hyperglide cassette
8-speed freehub 
mavic ma 4 rims
It has 'aero' brake levers (cable's not coming out the top).

I've looked through google myself, but I don't see the difference.  

Any pointers would be great! Thanks.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Most of your descriptions are just about the components ,the 992 fork is " integrated" to the headtube by a special headset , not so in the original 979 

like this https://www.google.com.au/imgres?im...ge=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=140&ty=112

or this https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=135325


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep, 992 has an integrated fork.... 979 does not


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

The 979's headtube will be standard for the era, with a regular threaded headset. The 979's tubes are quite standard for the era, with circular main tubes.

The 992's headtube will bulge and flare outwards a bit at the ends to allow for the integrated headset. Its visible and quite noticeable. The 992's tubes are also slightlyovoid in some places for better stiffness.


----------



## theBody (Feb 26, 2011)

I posted the components hoping it might single one out (i.e. 'only 979's from the late 80's shipped with indexed RX100 DT shifters').

But nevermind all that -- I got a photo! So this is a 979? 87?


----------



## theBody (Feb 26, 2011)

Now I'm confused. 

I don't see the headset flared ends, which hints at 979, but it doesn't have the odd seatpost retention screw, and instead has the standard-looking collar bolt, ala 992. Did the 979's undergo a minor revision for the seatpost? Is it possible that my bike isn't either model?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

theBody said:


> Now I'm confused.
> 
> I don't see the headset flared ends, which hints at 979, but it doesn't have the odd seatpost retention screw, and instead has the standard-looking collar bolt, ala 992. Did the 979's undergo a minor revision for the seatpost? Is it possible that my bike isn't either model?



Not all 979's had the screw seat collar... Many 979's had a standard collar...

You have 979 for sure....nice frame....enjoy it


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That is pink BTW...no matter what you want to call it. But in regards to the binder bolt...I beleive it changed in 1987. I had an 87 that was the first year of the pinch bolt. The year before had the standard seat collar.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I beleive it changed in 1987. .



1986 marked the changeover to the setscrew style binder


----------

